# Working on 2nd Maple stick.



## Fordj (Jan 8, 2014)

Pictures of my second Maple Walking Stick are at http://needleprovocateur.wordpress.com/2014/04/20/ask/ . It's still a work in progress, as I haven't decided on how to finish the top. I also did some rudimentary carving of the grip area. Rubbing the stick with brown paper bag really brought out a shine, even though this has no applied finish, yet.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Looking good! I'll be interested to see how you top it!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

keep posting the pics


----------



## Fordj (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks, guys. The top is just the cut I made when I severed it from the rest of the branch. I just haven't figured out how to finish it, any suggestions?


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

I like to have several grip areas, so my arm doesn't cramp from staying in 1 range. And I prefer a knob-ish, so I might have a a better grasp if my hand slips.

Borrowed your image, and played w. it.









and a color variation:









But what're your ideas? One pointer I came across was that if one has questions or doubts about something created, recognize that is a sign that one already knows its not right.

Not that it will ever be quite right. I always wondered why the Greeks of the classical age would flaw their works so as not to offend the gods, when obviously their idea of perfection was so faulty.


----------



## Fordj (Jan 8, 2014)

gdenby,

Thanks for the ideas. I am rather unhappy with the carving I did in the grip area, so that is what has stifled inspiration. Maybe continuing to carve more will get me over the hump! Thanks again!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Fordj said:


> gdenby,
> Thanks for the ideas. I am rather unhappy with the carving I did in the grip area, so that is what has stifled inspiration. Maybe continuing to carve more will get me over the hump! Thanks again!


It didn't look like anything you should be unhappy with! I thought it looked pretty good!


----------



## Fordj (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks, Rad.

Sometimes my perfectionism gets in the way of my creativity. I'm glad you like it. I'll do something with the top to accent the randomness of the spirals.


----------



## Thistle (Nov 30, 2013)

Nothing wrong with that. Looks pretty good.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Fordj said:


> gdenby,
> 
> Thanks for the ideas. I am rather unhappy with the carving I did in the grip area, so that is what has stifled inspiration. Maybe continuing to carve more will get me over the hump! Thanks again!


I typically have at least 3 pieces in progress. That way, I can step back from one that is not going so well, or just has been taking a very long time. Sometimes, I just spend a few days stripping bark away as a diversion.

A surprising number of problems can sort themselves out if you just let them cook in the back of your mind. And other things end up looking better than one thought if they get set aside for a time.


----------



## Steve R. (Apr 19, 2014)

Beautiful! I like the shading as well as the carving. Nice job.


----------



## Fordj (Jan 8, 2014)

gdenby,

That's true, and I am just letting the thoughts percolate for a while. Somehow, I've managed to collect nearly 3 dozen sticks to turn into walking sticks, canes and a staff or two. I'll let this red maple sit for a while, until I figure it out. I'll also be practicing carving on small junk pieces until I get the hang of it.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Fordj, once a "junk" piece gets a carving it becomes a work of art!


----------

